# Any members in Norfolk??



## urbanarcher (16 Oct 2010)

hi I'm new to this forum and furniture making in general! Was just wondering if there are many members local to myself I live in Norwich city centre. 

I've been reading and planning a couple of cabinets for the bedroom.(girlfriend wants to rearrange) I've never made any furniture (well except some but joint cabinet for the Aquarium) and am about to begin this adventure. luckily my granddad left me a load of hand tools which I've been cleaning up and getting ready for work So I'm working with antiques and in an antique hand way for this project i do have a router and a circular saw drill etc.
Anyway where do you buy wood in this area does anyone know of anywhere i can pick up some wood free/cheap for practising joints on?

Ryan :?


----------



## Losos (16 Oct 2010)

Here's a thread from one member in North Norfolk, and a picture of five members of the Norfolk Pipe Smokers club 'tho I'm not sure if they are all woodies.

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/did- ... 45277.html


----------



## big soft moose (16 Oct 2010)

with regard to free / cheap wood check out freecycle for old furniture, stuff in skips , any charity warehouses, joinery firms for offcuts, wood recycling projects and ebay.

regarding actually buying wood from timber yards theres a map in these parts somewhere - tho i dont have the link to hand


----------



## Dodge (16 Oct 2010)

Urbanarcher,

Welcome to the world of wood! - I am also in Norfolk and have a few years under my belt. There are a couple of main timber dealers in Norwich which I would strongly advise you to avoid with a bargepole - Overpriced timber is there speciality.

If you are looking for small quantities of pre-thicknessed timbers try SL Hardwoods in Croydon or Dave Symmonds at Interesting Timbers. 

The other option as mentioned earlier - buy some old wardrobes or furniture off ebay and chop it up!

Dodge


----------



## davin (17 Oct 2010)

When I lived in Norwich, I remember North Heigham sawmills to be quite reasonable.
Or is that one to avoid now?

davin


----------



## Escudo (17 Oct 2010)

Hello Ryan,

Glad to have you on board. I am sure you will find this place friendly and helpful.

There are one or two members in Norwich, WoodyAlan and Chippyjoe I think, spring to mind, there is also a member not far from me but I can't remember his handle. I am in Sheringham.

As regards timber merchants, North Heigham are expensive, at least for small quanties. I recently purchased a decent quantity of Ash for a new bench project from Tim Collin who runs a small friendly firm in Wroxham.
I will look to buy all my timber from Tim now. 

I have also purchased odd pieces from Yandles over the years when attending their spring show. They offer discounts during the show weekend.

My best buy was a job lot of oak offcuts from an ebay flooring firm. I wish I had purchased some more now as it was so good and reasonable.

I must get round to organising another Saturday lunchtime drink in the Fat Cat for the Norfolk branch of the forum. 

Cheers, Tony.


----------



## Dodge (17 Oct 2010)

Yes I have got yo say that North Heigham Sawmills is nothing like it used to be.

Since Cushions bought them out the stock levels have gone down and down but the prices of what I would consider woodburner fodder have gone through the roof.

I was in there a couple of weeks ago and a piece of european oak about 12" long by 5" wide and planed to approx 3/4" was priced at £12.45 plus VAT. I considered that to be ridiculous if not extortion.

They no longer have the large stocks of veneers and there wasnt even a single but of sawn timber standing in the yard - They appear to be sub letting it to a local garage franchise for parking of new cars.

Clive is still there but I cannot image they will be there much longer!

A Real Shame!


----------



## davin (17 Oct 2010)

Hello again.

I cant remember the name, but there is a very strange timber yard behind Snetterton race course. It was like going back in time. You told the old boys what you wanted, they then sat you on the back of a tractor and you trundled off through the forest until you reached a shed with the timber you wanted.
This is going back nearly 15 years so I am not sure if it is still there, also I was living on a hippy type commune nearby - so my recollections are a bit hazy !

Aha the incredible internet, its till there.
heres the street view link
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&sourc ... 16&iwloc=A
If you look on Heath Road on the view, you can see a large wood with a yard .
otherwise this yard is just up the road
http://burtonstimber.co.uk

davin


----------



## big soft moose (17 Oct 2010)

Escudo":3bwcpo3h said:


> There are one or two members in Norwich, WoodyAlan and Chippyjoe I think, spring to mind, there is also a member not far from me but I can't remember his handle. I am in Sheringham.
> 
> .



you may be thinking of mark - MTR , who is up there somewhere (near the north coast - i bought his air compressor and it was a damn long way beyond norwich )


----------



## urbanarcher (17 Oct 2010)

Wow hi all thanks for the reply the info is coming in thick and fast! good to here that there are some people around that i can ask newby questions too! I've been reading and will be practising hard! 
The smell of pipe smoke ahh (i remember granddad and his pipe). I didn't realise it was so popular i saw a young guy driving along with pipe in mouth just the other day good to see that its still going on! 
I'll keep my eye on ebay and the freecycle see what comes up! 
I like the idea of recycling old furniture so these options sound like a good idea! 
Thanks for the map link Davin i'll be checking that place out for sure as i travel that road at lease twice a week!


----------



## Chippyjoe (18 Oct 2010)

Hi Ryan,

I will second the heads up on Tim Collin. Funny enough I purchased a lot of Ash of him a few years ago,and he is a really nice guy,and very helpful.

With regards to North Heigham sawmills,I think one of the reasons they have lost touch,is that when all the new health and safety rules came out a few years ago,they were not in the position to upgrade their machinery to comply. So they do not "mill" any of their stock as far as I know.


Mark.


----------



## urbanarcher (19 Oct 2010)

Well i found that place mentioned by Davin round the back of Snetterton raceway and i guess its worth a look he does mostly sawn timber wayney? or straight edged, seasoned and says he can kin dry too. he said he can get any type of wood required. He had a lot of oak some pine ash and mohog he wanted 30/35/qu foot for oak said he can get it planed for not much more. seamed very helpful. lots of off cuts and some pieces that have left about that you could probably get a couple of quid a piece so might be well worth a look.
Frank A Aldridge
Quidenham 01953 887415 
Can't remember the guys name (Bloody Brain)


----------



## Dodge (19 Oct 2010)

You would have spoken to Andrew!

Next time you are down that way go to the other side of the A11 where Burtons are - They are also very helpful and their oak is cheaper!


----------



## urbanarcher (19 Oct 2010)

Thanks for the tip dodge are you gona be in your workshop friday? I could be heading that way and could I pop in and pick your brain? PM me


----------



## mtr1 (19 Oct 2010)

There is also Sotterley saw mill near Beccles run by Ben Sutton, haven't been there for a while, but the last time I went there the timber was very good. Don't know about prices, as I was working for someone else at the time. I've got a few offcuts of hardwood, mainly ash destined for the fire if O/P wants them, I'm in Aldborough.

There is also Joinery softwoods in North Walsham, They can get you most timbers, they got me 12cuft of am ash recently plus some iroko, and they stock Sapele, idigbo, s/yellow pine, dougy fir, and pine. If they have to get it in you pay a premium. I keep a bit of oak myself, and would be happy to tag more on to my order for locals 8)


----------



## Dodge (20 Oct 2010)

Urbanarcher - PM Sent


----------



## bugbear (20 Oct 2010)

I got some nice yew from a guy a few miles north of Bury St Edmunds; he had a small yard and a wood mizer (or similar).

I think I first saw him demo'ing at a show.

I can't remember more than that...

Oh - yes I can - he was cheap!

 BugBear


----------



## Dodge (20 Oct 2010)

The chap just north of Bury St Edmunds was probably the mobile sawmill based at Culford.


----------



## bugbear (20 Oct 2010)

Dodge":2clvs07u said:


> The chap just north of Bury St Edmunds was probably the mobile sawmill based at Culford.



Just google/map'd that info. Yes, ties in nicely with my memory.

The Sawmill
Culford (B1106)
Bury St Edmunds
SUFFOLK
IP28 6UE

Tel: 01284 728981

Seems to be part of "Blewers Timber", and to have a shed factory along side the sawmill.

Hmm. The google earth pictures don't fit with my memory at all; I recall a sprawling farmyard type of place, with stacks of waney edge timber dotted everywhere. Blewers timber looks more like a small industrial estate.

BugBear


----------



## Dominic Copping (22 Oct 2010)

[u*]North Heigham Sawmills [/u]*

In response to an earlier post North Heigham's machine shop is fully compliant with PUWER (wood working) regulations. 

However since the business was purchased by A&W Cushion Limited 4 years ago almost all machining (straightening / profiling / planing) of hardwoods is undertaken at the Barn Road premises (1/4 mile up Heigham Street) where a larger more modern mill is much better equipped to deal with the orders. 

In reference to another comment regarding stock holdings. North Heigham now longer operate a Kiln and no longer buy butt logs. 

That aside the stock levels and range of hardwoods stocked has increased since the business was acquired.

What we can't supply from yarded stock can be sourced within days from a variety of quay importers. 

The comment regarding the rental of land to a garage.

Short Term but long term look at the back of the yard where a major investment in a timber treatment plant has been made.


Prices - any enquiries can be directed my way. 

All timber (Oak (American and European) in particular)) has firmed in price this last year but every enquiry will be you will be looked at keenly.

Any comments, suggestions about how the service and stocks of North Heigham Sawmills could be improved are of course welcome.

Ring me - 01603 628527 

Dominic Copping 
CUSHION TIMBER - NORWICH


----------

